# VooDooVooDooVooDoo



## useyourdagger (Jan 9, 2004)

Any other fans of Joe Murray out there? As soon as I can figure out how to post photos, I'll put a few up. 

Nzumbi SS
Loa Titanium 'cross
Bizango hardtail


----------



## Wayndar (Jan 13, 2004)

I always loved the Voodoos, but never ended up buying one. How about an old Joe Murray Marin Team Issue instead? I'll post a pick when I can


----------



## Djuc Wun (Jan 10, 2004)

you know somethings going to ride great when its got this on it:


----------



## useyourdagger (Jan 9, 2004)

*Lots of VooDoo pix*



useyourdagger said:


> Any other fans of Joe Murray out there? As soon as I can figure out how to post photos, I'll put a few up.
> 
> Nzumbi SS
> Loa Titanium 'cross
> ...


Here are some photos; hope this works.


----------



## ignazjr (Dec 29, 2003)

*good news for Voodoo fans*



useyourdagger said:


> Any other fans of Joe Murray out there?


Voodoo has been resurected. Bicycle supplier BTI (www.bti-usa.com) is bringing them back to market as frames only. Check it. They don't have stock yet, but will be forthcoming for the '04 riding season.

nice.


----------



## Djuc Wun (Jan 10, 2004)

you like VooDoo's then useyourdagger?


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

Djuc Wun said:


> you know somethings going to ride great when its got this on it:


Joe Murray, builder: http://www.senderocycles.com/


----------



## Setzer (Jan 6, 2004)

*it's a cult...*

with very loyal followers   .

I own two of the, IMO, best riding bikes on the planet. I have a fullrace setup Bokor, with CK, SID SL, XT/ XTR / ESP9.0SL, TUNE spec and a Wanga singlespeed set up with CK, LX, DMR, and the same SID SL.

I'll post some pics soon (have to resize them, then figure out how to post 'em)

Nice stable you have there, useyourdagger. Wish I had bought a DJab and a Loa myself, but then I was a youngster with no money when I bought the Bokor.

I'm considering to get a new Bokor (as in the one on BTI's site) to replace my current one. This one will them be retired, but not sold.

cheers
Richard.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

*does owning/using/selling his parts count?*



useyourdagger said:


> Any other fans of Joe Murray out there? As soon as I can figure out how to post photos, I'll put a few up.


Let's see, not only do I still sell his old JoeMurray designed parts (from his early kona days) including tires and combo-cages, but I use them still myself as well, take the Maximum 2.2 Kevlar tires. Foldable, blackwalls, a real 2.2" width, and a decent all-round tread pattern. I use a pair on my Alpinestars Ti Mega and a lot of my friends use them on their bikes as well. I also used a set of Equilibrium 2.2 Kevlars as the basis for my hybrid studded tire experiment.


----------



## 2WheelFreak (Jan 23, 2004)

*Absoultely! March Availability!*

I had my LBS call BTI, and they said they would have stock on all Voodoo frames in March! 

Here is the BTI link to their Voodoo frames:
http://www.bti-usa.com/list.asp?class=FZ&vendor=VD&showme1=F&showme2=V

Also, they carry derailer hangers as well. Not sure if they have one that will fit my 2001 Bokor, but I will find out.
http://www.bti-usa.com/list.asp?class=FM&vendor=VD&showme1=F&showme2=V


----------



## Djuc Wun (Jan 10, 2004)

DeeEight, I have to have one of those Combi cages off you, let me know how much including postage to the UK and your paypal address (if you have one?) djuc_wun<at>yahoo<dot>co<dot>uk

Ta, Djuc


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Djuc Wun said:


> DeeEight, I have to have one of those Combi cages off you, let me know how much including postage to the UK and your paypal address (if you have one?) djuc_wun<at>yahoo<dot>co<dot>uk
> 
> Ta, Djuc


fire me an email at [email protected]


----------



## jmtbkr (Jan 15, 2004)

Here's my 'loaner' for my friends with such shitty old bikes, it's just too embarassing riding with them - haha!


----------



## ¶å©øß (Jan 12, 2004)

2WheelFreak said:


> I had my LBS call BTI, and they said they would have stock on all Voodoo frames in March!
> 
> Here is the BTI link to their Voodoo frames:
> http://www.bti-usa.com/list.asp?class=FZ&vendor=VD&showme1=F&showme2=V
> ...


Any idea how much the SOBO is going to cost? Though, I am a little depressed because I wanted the much tighter Salmon color from EURObike, not the silver!

Blah.


----------



## mtnbiker1220 (Jan 30, 2004)

useyourdagger said:


> Any other fans of Joe Murray out there? As soon as I can figure out how to post photos, I'll put a few up.
> 
> Nzumbi SS
> Loa Titanium 'cross
> Bizango hardtail


I used to have a Bokor that I got back in jr. high. I wish I still had it but I sold it because I grew out of it. I loved that bike. I am very excited about the new frames. I will have to get one!


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

I have a scandium VooDoo Limba 'cross bike.It's great.I'd be interested in the Sobo too.


----------



## thaumazein (Feb 18, 2004)

*Who is making the frames?*

Does anyone happen to know who is making the 04 Voodoo frames? Beautiful looking stuff. Thanks.


----------



## mosquitos (Feb 14, 2004)

My bizango, just finish to build  , bought brand new just one month ago  
Is there anybody knows when where build the frame in tange ultimate tubing??

what do you think of??


----------



## useyourdagger (Jan 9, 2004)

*Tange Bizango*

Mosquito, I have a Tange Ultimate Superlight Bizango too. I do know they were made in northern California in-house by Joe Murray's crew, but don't know if they switched to Reynolds 853 in '98 or '99. I'm fairly sure they used the Tange until '97, which is supposedly the year of my bike. Love the build on yours; those blue cranks look great.


----------



## mosquitos (Feb 14, 2004)

Thanks useyourdagger
i know my roots now


----------



## sdp26 (Feb 25, 2004)

*bizango head badge............*

hello,

the bizango that i purchased in 97' did not come with the head badge and the tange sticker. numbers of emails and phone calls to voodoo cycle did not help for me to obtain the missing parts.

does anyone have knowlege about either purchase or claim the head badge?

thanks in advance


----------



## edouble (Apr 16, 2004)

*voodoo is...*

my favorite manufacturer. my bizango is the sweetest handling bike ive ever owned or ridden. especially in tight single track. mines is a 97', made of tange prestige with the funky (yeah baby!!) orange color!. im surprised that its such a great "woods"bike considering the local of the builder. i absolutely love my bizango!.


----------



## mosquitos (Feb 14, 2004)

edouble said:


> my favorite manufacturer. my bizango is the sweetest handling bike ive ever owned or ridden. especially in tight single track. mines is a 97', made of tange prestige with the funky (yeah baby!!) orange color!. im surprised that its such a great "woods"bike considering the local of the builder. i absolutely love my bizango!.


we need somes pics


----------



## Shaun K (Mar 23, 2004)

useyourdagger said:


> Any other fans of Joe Murray out there? As soon as I can figure out how to post photos, I'll put a few up.
> 
> Nzumbi SS
> Loa Titanium 'cross
> Bizango hardtail


I just got this Nzumbi recently:




























and I'm in the process of building it up. Anyone recommend a good paint shop in California?


----------



## edouble (Apr 16, 2004)

*your right!...*



mosquitos said:


> we need somes pics


i do need to get some pics up on this site. ill get some of my jamis dragon also  .


----------



## Raymo853 (Jan 13, 2004)

I have a new Bizango and love it.
http://gallery.mtbr.com/showphoto.php?photo=1038&password=&sort=1&cat=507&page=3

Since that photo I put on the squishy fork, a black Skareb Super, switched over from XT shifters to X.9 and got a new wheelset that matches, black 517s silver spokes and 960 XTR hubs and put the nokia cable sets onto it. I love the way it looks and rides. The color is funky as can be, sometimes green, silver, yellow, depending on the light conditions.

I'll have more photo's of it up after tomorow's race I am using it in, the Wilderness 101.


----------



## Dreamerof1 (Jul 22, 2004)

useyourdagger said:


> Mosquito, I have a Tange Ultimate Superlight Bizango too. I do know they were made in northern California in-house by Joe Murray's crew, but don't know if they switched to Reynolds 853 in '98 or '99. I'm fairly sure they used the Tange until '97, which is supposedly the year of my bike. Love the build on yours; those blue cranks look great.


The switch was made in early '98. I interviewed for a job with Voodoo in August of 98. I got the full tour of their Santa Clara facility. The guy I had interviewed with mentioned that they'd made the switch and were selling the Reynolds frames, but that there were a few of the Tange frames being held over for the employees that wanted 'em.

Didn't get the job. They needed someone full-time and I still had a year and a half of school left. Too bad.

I'm about to retire my '97 Bokor. I'll probably have to sell it. My wife thinks I already have too many bike mementos.

Drew


----------



## tube_ee (Feb 1, 2004)

Shaun K said:


> Anyone recommend a good paint shop in California?


Joe Bell. 'Nuff said.

--Shannon


----------



## Shaun K (Mar 23, 2004)

tube_ee said:


> Joe Bell. 'Nuff said.
> 
> --Shannon


Yah, I know, I know. My road bike is painted by Joe Bell, and it's beautiful. However, this time I'm going to try Cycle Fantasy here in OC for the Voodoo. They are closer, and slightly cheaper. The road bike is going back to Joe Bell for a repaint later this year though. Yellow and purple just aren't my colors


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Does anyone know how much difference between the Sobo and the Hoodoo. I demo'd a Hoodoo for a while, and I loved it. Has anyone ridden both that can compare the two? I see that the hoodoo isn't on the list of frames for sale on bti-usa.com.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

You can find most of the Voodoo frames for sale here, just search for Voodoo:
www.mtbstore.com


----------



## Raymo853 (Jan 13, 2004)

I love my Bizi.


----------



## odelay (Jan 15, 2004)

my new, old Voodoo:
'96 or '97 Bizango, Pace-Fork, Avid Ultimate, XC-Pro Thumbies, '93 XTR etc.


----------



## mosquitos (Feb 14, 2004)

odelay said:


> my new, old Voodoo:
> '96 or '97 Bizango, Pace-Fork, Avid Ultimate, XC-Pro Thumbies, '93 XTR etc.


lovely  
i thinks it's a '96 because the front derr cable is not on the top tube
very nice, which size it is???


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2004)

*Voodoo Zobop*

Hi, I have just bought a Zobop off of eBAY for £150. Is this really worth it as I am sure I am going to upgrade most of the guts. Alos does ANYBODY know if I can fit disc brakes? Are there any kind of brackets / adapters I could use?

Thansk all


----------

